# 3 dumbo babies need homes



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

Oops litter, rehoming for a friend. 3 dumbo babies about 6-7 weeks old, looking for their new homes. Available: 1.) Agouti Berkshire standard coat male 2.) Agouti Berkshire Rex Female small white dot on head. 3.) Agouti Berkshire Standard coat female white dot on head $5 adoption fee per baby. NOT FOR FOOD! To approved homes only! Prefer the girls stick together. Male will need to be a buddy rat, he will not go to anyone who will be keeping him all alone! Allenstown, NH You will have to pick up unless you want to pay a delivery fee for me to drive to you. I prefer they are picked up though if possible please 






these are the girls they are twins only one is curly one is straight






standard female






Rex female






Standard male






Rex Female


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would put the location in the title- better chance of attracting the attention and better chance to get people through a Google search to find your post too. I hope you find good homes for all the babies.


----------



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

oops! thank you


----------



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

Male baby has been adopted


----------

